# I will now proceed to entagle the entire area



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"Don't shoot your little sister and don't use slingshots to break windows,"

Chief AJ strikes paydirt, again.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chief AJ - Proving that funny hats and slingshots do go hand in hand LD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love him! He is a hoot.

Leave my hat out of it. It's purty and it works. My head stays warm and protected from the "elements."


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

no matter what your opinion of chief aj is, he certainly is a unique individual character.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I once asked Chief AJ how you catch a unique rabbit.

You want to know what he told me ?

Unique up on it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I talked to the Chief AJ the other day . We are planning a relaunch of the National Slingshot Association. He's working on a target course of fire right now. I want to work on a field target walking course of fire like Air rifle field target competition. Just takes time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> I talked to the Chief AJ the other day . We are planning a relaunch of the National Slingshot Association. He's working on a target course of fire right now. I want to work on a field target walking course of fire like Air rifle field target competition. Just takes time.


maybe the chief or you should head out to the ECST to get an idea of what they are doing. do a lil research there and talk to the attendees for ideas. this could probally lead to a somewhat universal system for some competitions, events, and scoring procedures. maybe lead to a rankings system for competitors. more sponsered tourneys or events. far as im concerned, the more out there either one of you is in events like the ECST, the easier and more people would be willing to help you out with your planning. either way, itll only work with a grass roots movement behind it. good luck to you and chief aj.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The ECST is fine with out him. He had a chance to shot against Jaybird once at one of the first and backed out.... there's no need for a universal system under the "chief"


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Dispite how anybody feels about the Chief my ultimate goal is to have standardnized targets for all slingshot competitions , just like they do in NRA events or I ISU competitions. That way people can practice on the same targets your going to compete on.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's one of the only ways to legitimize the sport of slingshot competition is to have standard size targets an distances for all competitions or else it's going to be thought of as back yard competitions.A basic free for all.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Through the years in setting up 10 meter air gun competitions I've had to work with a lot of people I didn't care for. But I did it to advance and promote the sport. So I think we need to band together and keep personalities and personal feelings out of it for the advancement of slingshots.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I would really like input from all you guys as I go forward In Calif. to try to set up competitions. Maybe we could set up standard targets that could be printed out off your home computer that way no matter where you go to compete we are using the same targets and by the same rules.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I still cant understand this undying urge people have to "legitimize" and "advance" everything...but to each his own...good luck and I wish you all the best...it just doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's fine there will always be shooter in every weapon type happy with plinking at cans in their backyard. But than there are many that would like more formal competitions.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Regimentation is not the answer to anything. Everybody practicing at the same range, shooting at the same targets all year, and then coming together on one day to do it en masse for prizes is dull and boring and doesn't prove much.

Letting folks train and shoot however they are naturally inclined to all year, and then bringing them together to compete -- all at the same* previously undisclosed *range and targets does proves something*; and it is way more in tune with the whole point of this hobby, i.e., FUN.

*What does it prove? Well, for one thing, it would prove that more folks would want to take part. It would also prove that the "Kentucky-Windage" guys can shoot as well as the "Laser-Sights" crowd. (Think: when you go up for your driver's license test, do you know and get to practice the answer to every specific question? Do you know and practice every specific move the driving test will consist of? If this were the case, how could anybody tell that what you did in the test was actually all you knew about driving?)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Every other shooting discipline Rifle, pistol, archery, cross bow,airgun have set targets and distance for formal competitions . You can do what ever you want at informal plinking events. How do think they have state and national champions if everybody shoots something different ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh and buy the way there is a DMV hand book that tells you the rules of the road and how your supposed to be driving.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree that in order to have a national/state competition, you need to have "standardized" targets. This is a no brainer. But, I guess I just feel like if that is ALL the competition is.... it aint that much fun. I like the idea, of the competition being a hodge podge of events composing all sorts of shooting. Who wants to stand there and practice shooting the same paper target all year just to try to place in the upper tier at some comp. If I thought I was a good shooter, good enough to win a comp, I wouldn't care what the targets looked like, I'd just go up there and shoot whatever they put in front of me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's fine that's why there are different types of competitions for fire arms the people all don't like the same course of fire. But they all have certain targets and distance and rules.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Oh and buy the way there is a DMV hand book that tells you the rules of the road and how your supposed to be driving.


But when you are tested you do not know which specific question you will be asked.

When you take the road test you do not know exactly what the examiner will tell you to do.

I understand about state and regional comps: Regimentation. Some folks like it and think it proves something. But there may be better shooters out there than the ones who like regimentation. dgui comes to mind.

Tournaments produce winners of tournaments. Some folks take these things seriously. We don't know if these winners are really the best shots with a slingshot, though. As for me, I'd be more impressed with the guy who could win the ad hoc challenge than with the guy who just repeated, for the thousandth time, what he's been doing all year.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

But I've found the general public accepts things more if there are set rules and regulations in competitions.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Because it looks more like a legitimate competition sometimes perception is everything. When your dealing with the public.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The public is a monster. You deal with it.

I'll stick to cans, small change, washers, and hanging spoons swinging in the breeze.

I wish you luck, though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> The public is a monster. You deal with it.
> 
> I'll stick to cans, small change, washers, and hanging spoons swinging in the breeze.
> 
> I wish you luck, though.


Right on, bro!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Heading to the woods with my dog, i'll let you more enlightened folks hash it out, to me its just a forked stick and some rubber...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's why some lead the charge and some sit back and watch. Don't know unless you try. The way things are going this may be the last of the shooting sports. But I would like any ideas our membership input.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

And some people prefer to walk thier own path and dont feel the need to follow or be followed...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

While we are all sharing our opinions, I think a structured set of rules for events would be nice. It could be followed by groups across the country, or even by an individual at home with a camera and youtube account. Virtually every sport has a sanctioned set of rules that can be followed at events. It provides validation of skills, across time zones.

That does not mean that every event has to follow the rules. As an example, the Boston Marathon does not follow the international marathon rules exact distance, allowed amount of inclines and declines, etc). Thus, any "speed record" set at the Boston Marathon does not qualify as a world record. But, it doesn't stop people from running it. There are however, many marathons in the USA and throughout the world that do allow contestants to attain "world record times". Structure and rules, and being able to still have fun, are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's all I'm saying, well put.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Structure and rules, and being able to still have fun, are not mutually exclusive.


Of course. You wouldn't be able to play baseball, football, or just about any other sport otherwise, I'm talking about competitively shooting slingshots, though. And what I am advocating for isn't "no structure or rules". I am arguing against too much structure. And I am trying to put an over-structured contest in its proper perspective. The winner of such a contest is not to be regarded as the "best", except in a very narrow sense of the word.

As for being fun in spite of structure and rules: It's not fun when it is over-structured -- except for those who aren't affected by stress. I think there are few people like this. But neither is it fun when there is no structure -- except for those who enjoy chaos. But really, Aaron, how many people do you think enjoy chaos?

As for validating one's skill for the general public: I couldn't be less concerned. What difference does it make?

I do know that there are a lot of folks who LOVE TO COMPETE in highly regulated events, and take it very seriously. I'm just not one of them. I know they think it's a ton of fun, too. Cool.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

standardized is the word i shouldve used instead of universal. the point i think most people are missing is that its not forcing you to give up your backyard plinking, trick shooting, or just hobby shooting. its for those who want to compete under a standardized set structure so there would already be an agreed competition format. if you dont want to compete- dont, no ones forcing you to. another thing i thought of , at every competition there should be an informal area set up for those who only want to go and just shoot for fun. and everyone should take this opportunity to get together for the better of the hobby and sport that is slingshots. if firearms have the NRA, then why cant slingshots have something similar. everyone is always whining about slingshots being seen in a bad light, well heres the chance to promote the good of the slingshot. you must look at the big overall picture. if your slingshot ever gets regulated harshly or banned, your gonna wish there was something in place to say otherwise.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Once heard a fella say, "that's the way I do it, and any other way is wrong." I brayed like a mule,,, because it's true. If we're even remotely honest about it we all know that what we know is best. At least that's true for me.

Rules have their place and they are a prerequisite of any ordered system. Personally, I like rules.


----------

